# Samba Problem

## GianGian2387

Good morning,

I have installed cifs-utils to be able to access some shared folders, but when I select "network" from nemo it does not detect any device and if I try to type smb: // ... I get the message: unable to show "smb: // .. .. ". Nemo cannot handle "smb" positions. Searching on google I found an article that said that the problem could come from the fact that the following package was missing: gvfs, I installed it but I didn't fix anything anyway...

Could you help me?

----------

## mike155

Have you installed gvfs with USE flag "samba"? Look at the output of "equery u gvfs".

It might be necessary to reinstall nemo after you installed gvfs.

Does the command below show the volumes you want to mount?

```
smbclient -L <IP address of SMB/CIFS server>
```

----------

## Hu

As a general hint, please tell us the versions of the relevant programs involved.  This will keep your thread useful as time passes, and the meaning of current changes.  You can provide this, and other useful data, by posting the output of emerge --info gnome-extra/nemo gnome-base/gvfs net-fs/cifs-utils.  Also, building on mike's hint, please tell us about the server.  Your post title mentions Samba.  Is that because the server is Samba?  What version of Samba is it?

----------

## GianGian2387

Samaba is installed on a raspberry which acts as a home server, on the gentoo machine I need to be able to open shared folders, that's why I only installed cif-utils.

I am currently away from home, as soon as I return I will forward all the requested data to you

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> that's why I only installed cif-utils. 

 

What about your kernel? Is

```
CONFIG_CIFS=y 
```

enabled?

----------

## GianGian2387

here is what comes out of me giving the command: emerge --info gnome-extra/nemo gnome-base/gvfs net-fs/cifs-utils

```
Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 5.10.52-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.52-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_E1500_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     4018724 total,   3122852 free

KiB Swap:    4198396 total,   4198396 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 10 Aug 2021 07:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 0830973559e6046d9903a647c0d07eb5c48ebf36

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.8.11::gentoo, 3.9.6_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.53.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/gentoo https://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.gwdg.de/gentoo/ https://ftp.uni-hannover.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-hannover.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-hannover.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ https://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ https://packages.hs-regensburg.de/gentoo-distfiles/ http://packages.hs-regensburg.de/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://packages.hs-regensburg.de/gentoo-distfiles/ https://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo https://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ https://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/mirror/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.tu-ilmenau.de/gentoo/ https://ftp.fau.de/gentoo http://ftp.fau.de/gentoo ftp://ftp.fau.de/gentoo rsync://ftp.fau.de/gentoo https://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

gnome-extra/nemo-4.8.4-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="exif nls -doc (-selinux) -test -tracker -xmp" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8"

FEATURES="pid-sandbox config-protect-if-modified sfperms strict distlocks unknown-features-warn network-sandbox binpkg-dostrip qa-unresolved-soname-deps binpkg-logs preserve-libs sandbox ebuild-locks protect-owned xattr unmerge-logs assume-digests userpriv merge-sync parallel-fetch multilib-strict userfetch usersandbox usersync unmerge-orphans news fixlafiles ipc-sandbox binpkg-docompress"

gnome-base/gvfs-1.48.1-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="cdda elogind http policykit udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -fuse -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -google -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -samba -systemd -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64)"

FEATURES="ebuild-locks userpriv config-protect-if-modified binpkg-dostrip multilib-strict userfetch binpkg-logs preserve-libs parallel-fetch binpkg-docompress unknown-features-warn strict usersync assume-digests ipc-sandbox merge-sync qa-unresolved-soname-deps distlocks unmerge-orphans fixlafiles sfperms pid-sandbox network-sandbox unmerge-logs news usersandbox xattr sandbox protect-owned"

net-fs/cifs-utils-6.11::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="acl ads caps pam -creds -systemd" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## mike155

```
gnome-base/gvfs-1.48.1-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="cdda elogind http policykit udev udisks -afp -archive -bluray -fuse -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -google -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -samba -systemd -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

USE flag "samba" is missing in gvfs.

What about CIFS support in your kernel? Is it enabled?

----------

## GianGian2387

i compiled the kernel with genkernel, how can i check if it is enabled? use it, as already said, I have not enabled it

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can see with grep CIFS /usr/src/linux/.config command

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> jean@gentoo ~ $ grep CIFS /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_CIFS=m
> 
> # CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set
> ...

 

----------

## GianGian2387

so what should I do?

----------

## eccerr0r

since you have it as a module, make sure it shows up in your lsmod.

As mike155 said above, you need gvfs to be built with USE=samba - after fixing this, please repost "equery u gvfs" to ensure it's set properly.

----------

## GianGian2387

so should i enter use samba and install samba?

----------

## mike155

You may want tor read: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/USE.

----------

## GianGian2387

Good morning,

I added the use "samba" as recommended and gave the command to update, now if I click on network it displays "Windows network" but I can't find my server if instead I type in the address of my server, after authentication, I log in. there is no way to be able to view my server from the "network" without having to type in the address every time?

----------

## GianGian2387

sorry, I have another problem ...

always from the raspberry server I connected a printer that I set up, through cups, as a network printer ... from gentoo I don't detect it (I configured the use cups) but I can't find anything ... do you have any idea how to do it?

----------

